# comprend pas gmail



## claudde (15 Mars 2012)

bonjour
je ne comprends pas pourquoi les emails qui arrivent sur l'ipad, qui son lus, supprimés ou archivés, virgule, quand j'arrives sur mon mac, ils y apparaissent comme non-lus. evidemment imap, j'utilises sparrow (free) sur le mac.
merci


----------



## claudde (19 Mars 2012)

Personne?


----------



## davidcaro2 (19 Mars 2012)

Peut être voir du côté de sparow ( que je ne connais pas)
J ai imap activé sur gmail, marche bien sur iPhone, iPad, et mail Mac.
Tout ce que je fait sur un appareil, apparaît aussitôt sur les autres (suppression, lu, classement)
J imagine que tu as bien activé l IMAP sur gmail.
Tes comptes sur l iPad et le Mac sont bien configuré en imap ?


----------



## claudde (19 Mars 2012)

Oui... Je vais regarde du côté de sparrow. Mais étonné. Merci


----------

